# Aggression After Medical Procedure



## Mase04 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi All!

I am experiencing a stressful situation with aggression in my 3 year old Vizsla, any help is greatly appreciated!

Here is the background for Mason who turns 3 in Jan 2017. Last November Mason underwent a surgery on his intestines. In his ambitious endeavors, Mason swallowed a fabric toy which needed to be removed by surgery. This was only the beginning of his issues. As a result of the surgery, he developed strictures in his esophagus which prevents him from properly swallowing his dog food. I was told by the Vet that this is a very difficult issue to resolve. It could take multiple throat procedures that may not 100% remedy the issue. As a result, Mason has to eat his dog food as a puree, which is the only way he can eat properly without throwing up. He actually seems to like his new food!

A couple of months after his surgery, Mason began acting aggressively towards other dogs at the park. Something that was very unusual for him as pre-surgery he was so playful with every type of dog. In particular if a dog sniffed under is belly area where the scar is from his surgery he was attack the dog and actually bite some. He would do this if any dog came close him curiously sniffing. Of course I had to start limiting and closely monitoring his interactions with dogs as no owner wants their dog aggressively attacking another. I started taking him to parks where I knew would be less dogs. I've noticed such a change in his personality. Prior to surgery he would run up to other dogs to play. Now, he is very much more of a loaner. He keeps to himself and would rather not play with others. 

As of recent though his aggression has been directed towards familiar people in his life. (I have two roommates and a girlfriend who is regularly in his life) He has now become aggressive and even bit those people. It occurs in the most relaxed environment as well. We will be on the couch with him and go to pet him when he unexpectedly he turns and attempts to bite. The petting is in different parts of his body so it is very unpredictable. As you can guess it has created a very stressful environment trying to keep the people safe but also creating a less stressful environment for Mason. None of these people have disciplined him in a manner that entails putting their hands on Mason. They are very respectful and for the most part get along great with him.

As far as my discipline with Mason, he gets a tap on his nose for the most serious offenses but never in excess. He has yet to bite me as his owner but there have been times of recent that he will growl at me and walk away from me as if he is displeased by the attention I am giving him.

I have read in places that medical procedures can sometimes change a dog's temperament. I am wondering if anyone else has experienced a similar issue. If so, was it a medical condition? A correctable behavioral issue? Suggestions? I am scheduling a Vet visit this week for some testing to try and rule out a medical issue.

If there is anything else I can answer just let me know. I appreciate your help!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you done any testing to rule out a thyroid problem?
It can make dogs unpredictable, aggressive, and lash out.


----------

